# Need Pokemon to complete my Pokedex



## BPac21 (Apr 30, 2010)

As the title says, I need a ton of Pokemon:

-Bayleef/Meganium
-Typhlosion
-Espeon
-Marshtomp/Swampert
-Cascoon/Dustox 
-Seedot/Nuzleaf/Shiftry
-Shroomish/Breloom
-Exploud
-Sableye
-Mawile
-Swalot
-Vibrava
-Altaria
-Seviper
-Lunatone
-Solrock
-Claydol
-Dusclops
-Sealeo
-Shelgon
-Shieldon/Bastiodon
-Wormadam
-Cherrim
-Skuntank
-Gabite
-Croagunk/Toxicroak
-Yanmega

I'm willing to trade a Master Ball for each one.


----------



## departuresong (Apr 30, 2010)

You might have better luck in the Wi-Fi League GTS. Poor forum hasn't seen much activity lately.


----------

